# Does anybody use the joist app



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

I use it just wondering if anybody else does?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Please enlighten me.


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

You use it for estimates. You can email set your prices for the job. Also can get customer to sign from your phone or tablet. Seems invoices. Time saver.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you download any item price lists or are all items user generated?


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

You put in your own price.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I use construction cost estimator for estimates. Because of the ability to create my own cost books and use the cost books that you can get for the program. I do use joist for invoices that I need to send via email though.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

no i use pp app paper and pencil :thumbsup:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I estimate on paper then use joist to create estimate/invoice. 

I save the items and have a few common things that I use, but 90% of the time I create new "items" for every job.


----------



## sims1dh (Jan 18, 2015)

*amazing app*

This app is wonderful. I still cant believe it's free. I highly recommend folks to download it and check it out. I use it everyday and it really gives a very professional presentation for your customers. This app combined with paypal business account is how I manage all my clerical business needs.


----------



## RemodelHernando (Aug 2, 2015)

I am curious if anyone uses the construction cost estimator. It seems like it would be useful. I commented on the youtube video for it and a representative of the company explained that the material and labor cost per unit are automatically localized to your area based on your zip code.﻿ Sounds pretty good but want to see if anyone uses it and what their views on it are. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

RemodelHernando said:


> I am curious if anyone uses the construction cost estimator. It seems like it would be useful. I commented on the youtube video for it and a representative of the company explained that the material and labor cost per unit are automatically localized to your area based on your zip code.﻿ Sounds pretty good but want to see if anyone uses it and what their views on it are. Thanks in advance!


i have used it in the past....i liked it a good deal...i plan on usung it again...i luckily have a need for it now


----------



## DanielsRemodel (Jan 22, 2014)

I used it for a little, but switched to quickbooks for contractors because it connects with my bank and everything flows though it and my tax person can go in an do my taxes at the end of the year also. If you wanna see a preview of it I will PM you.


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

i would like to see it Evan...thank u


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I just added the joist app. I've done some samples on it, but haven't done any for a customer. 

Couple of things I don't like. I enter the customer's name and address. Also the type of work being done. Where does this information go? It's not like I'm putting in SS# but I still wonder what will happen with that information.

It's on my phone and my tablet. These are not handy for typing. I have a keyboard for my tablet, but the whole thing is not convenient. 

I'm giving it a try. The world is always changing. I can keep using a pencil and legal pad, but what if I find out this is alot quicker and easier. It could happen. Just because I've always used pen and paper doesn't mean there is a better way.


----------



## cabinetmakerla (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice find! Exactly what I am looking for. One main concern about this app is its security issue. The data is hosted in the cloud... you know apple got hacked last year...


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I use it and like it alot. The company seems to be quick to answer during the day if I need help figuring out something with their program. They also seem to like suggestions for improvements. Still not sure why it's free........but I'll take it.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Update:
I've been using it since my last post. I've spent some time customizing it. Took a little bit to figure out. 

I was concerned about security and what happens to the information I put in. I did several test ones, to myself. So far, no phone calls or junk email. For customer's phone I don't put in the area code. It works for me and if they ever sell off the customer's information, it will be hard to call someone without the area code.

I really only use it for smaller jobs. I like being able to email it. I always sign it on the screen. I really like getting notified when the customer opens the email. That way I know they've seen it. 

I figure my job with paper and pencil. Type it out on my tablet. I also print a copy and put my figures and the estimate in a folder. I keep a separate folder for each customer.

I've been thinking about getting a larger chromebook or something like that. Something that is easier to type on.

One drawback. You have to have internet service to type anything in. I can't really take my tablet that many places to work on estimates. I don't usually do that anyway, but it might be nice to type in my information and then email it when I get somewhere with service. 

I have it on my phone also. I never use it. Typing on a phone is not for me anyway. I hate text messages, why would I want to do an estimate on my phone? 
I do like being able to pull up an estimate and look at it, if I need to. Haven't yet, but it seems handy for that.

As for my list of items, right now I type in a new item and price every time. I can see myself being able to pull items up from previous jobs and adding them to new jobs. It looks like it will be a time saver, once I get more stuff on there.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I do, love it


----------

